# Princes 2024



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

Evening all,

Anyone interested in a Sunday night stay and play deal here at the end of March 2024?

I have asked for a rough idea of prices but this year they are charging £170.

Fingers crossed I won’t forget to arrange this one!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 2, 2022)

March 2024 or 2023? I know you like to plan ahead, but...! 🤣


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			March 2024 or 2023? I know you like to plan ahead, but...! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

24 mate


----------



## Bratty (Oct 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			24 mate
		
Click to expand...

Blimey. Well, put me down as interested, subject to an awful lot of maybes! 🤣


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Oct 2, 2022)

Interested! Gives me 18 months to get handicap down to a respectable level


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 2, 2022)

I know premature is the norm dandy but Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## Dando (Oct 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I know premature is the norm dandy but Jesus Christ!!!
		
Click to expand...

PCT gang members aren’t allowed mate


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 2, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Interested! Gives me 18 months to get handicap down to a respectable level
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same! Call me highly tempted.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 2, 2022)

Definitely interested.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

I'd go....


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 2, 2022)

Hell yeah


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Blimey. Well, put me down as interested, subject to an awful lot of maybes! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## IanM (Oct 2, 2022)

Out of interest,  why 2024 not 2023?   

That's a long way away!😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			Out of interest,  why 2024 not 2023?  

That's a long way away!😁
		
Click to expand...

He’s washing his hair in 2023. 😁


----------



## Dando (Oct 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			Out of interest,  why 2024 not 2023?  

That's a long way away!😁
		
Click to expand...

Possibly changing jobs in the run up to Xmas so that rules out the first  quarter of next year as I’ll be working my notice
H4H is usually sept/oct and that can work out pretty pricey if people are doing 2 days


----------



## IanM (Oct 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			H4H is usually sept/oct and that can work out pretty pricey if people are doing 2 days
		
Click to expand...

....and making a stop at St George's!  Better start saving, might be a thousand pounds a green fee in two years😳😳😳😳😳😖


----------



## Bdill93 (Oct 3, 2022)

Id be in!


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2022)

Princes have just replied and although the 2024 prices haven't been confirmed yet they estimate that for 1 night DB&B  and 2 rounds it will be £225/£230pp.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			Princes have just replied and although the 2024 prices haven't been confirmed yet they estimate that for 1 night DB&B  and 2 rounds it will be £225/£230pp.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! £60 more... cost of golfing crisis is real!


----------



## The Lion (Oct 7, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Wow! £60 more... cost of golfing crisis is real!
		
Click to expand...

That’s ridiculous. It may be more than the summer price pre-Covid. 

I just don’t see how this is sustainable, especially if we have a big recession.

Thanks for organising this, but Princes just seem to be going down the greed route sadly.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2022)

They all are. I've been looking at a few places recently and the costs are shocking.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2022)

But at 225 for two rounds and a stay over, that, currently,even for march, is a bargain. (Princes is good right?)


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			But at 225 for two rounds and a stay over, that, currently,even for march, is a bargain. (Princes is good right?)
		
Click to expand...

Current green fees for a Sunday and Monday will set cost £180 so food and a bed for the night is £45.

All 3 courses are great


----------



## simo71 (Oct 20, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			They all are. I've been looking at a few places recently and the costs are shocking.
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed this. Crazy increases over and above even what we might expect given the circumstances. It feels like a lot of clubs are choosing to hike visitor costs in lieu of increasing membership costs, which is OK, if they can sustain visitor levels.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			Current green fees for a Sunday and Monday will set cost £180 so food and a bed for the night is £45.

All 3 courses are great
		
Click to expand...

Did you see all 3 courses by spraying it about quite a bit on one of the 9 holes ??


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Did you see all 3 courses by spraying it about quite a bit on one of the 9 holes ??
		
Click to expand...

how dare you!


but yes, i did


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 20, 2022)

Colour me interested.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2022)

simo71 said:



			I've noticed this. Crazy increases over and above even what we might expect given the circumstances. It feels like a lot of clubs are choosing to hike visitor costs in lieu of increasing membership costs, which is OK, if they can sustain visitor levels.
		
Click to expand...

Accommodation too; one place I had booked earlier this year has put its prices up almost 70% for the same time next year.

One of my regular playing partners is in that line; he said he could justify a 15-20% rise but anything beyond that was taking the proverbial.


----------



## Sats (Oct 21, 2022)

I'd definitely be interested in going, not sure about staying as it's not too far from where I live.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2022)

Very interested, buy then I should have run out of pink castle tees too!

Only sticky point for me is misses birthday is Thursday 28th, with 29th being the start of the Easter weekend I guess you’d be looking earlier in march?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2022)

Count me IN Sir!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2022)

Is it worth trying to roll RSG OR RCP in for a round at the same time?


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it worth trying to roll RSG OR RCP in for a round at the same time?
		
Click to expand...

you used to be able to arrange a package to play all 3 but i can't find it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it worth trying to roll RSG OR RCP in for a round at the same time?
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			you used to be able to arrange a package to play all 3 but i can't find it
		
Click to expand...

IIRC, RCP's society day is Monday & RSG's is Tuesday so Sunday/Monday won't work for that.  But you're right James, there used to be an option to do all 3 via Princes.


----------



## Dando (Oct 21, 2022)

found this on "your golf travel"

1 Night, 2 Rounds


Dinner, Bed and Breakfast at Prince's Golf Club
1 round at Royal St. George's Golf Club (Royal St. George’s Golf Club)
1 round at Prince's Golf Club
from £469

the 2023 green fee for RSG is £250 for March and £325 for April and i guess you can add at least 10% on to that for 2024


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 21, 2022)

Ouch. We’d get on a aero-thingy for not a lot more 😉


----------



## Bratty (Oct 28, 2022)

I get a 5% discount from golfbreaks, if that's any use? I'm not organising anything, but I'll help whoever does to get the discount.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 28, 2022)

I'd be up for this; and also any other knock arranged at RSG or RCP.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Nov 12, 2022)

I’d be interested in coming along, especially if there’s a knock at RCP or RSG on day 2……subject to the same maybes as everyone else 😂


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 21, 2022)

Very interested, might even be good enough to play it by then!


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

hopefully Princes will be announcing the rates for this in early December


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			hopefully Princes will be announcing the rates for this in early December
		
Click to expand...

Its becoming frightening to look!


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2023)

morning all,

I have heard back from Princes and the rates for a sunday/monday in March 2024 is £185 per person based on sharing a twin room. 

This is for 2 rounds of golf, 2 course evening meal and bed and breakfast.

I was thinking of sunday 17 and monday 18 march


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2023)

These days that's not bad at all


----------



## Dando (Jan 6, 2023)

for those who have asked, i am waiting on a price for a Princes, RSG and RCP trip


----------



## IanM (Jan 6, 2023)

Dando said:



			for those who have asked, i am waiting on a price for a Princes, RSG and RCP trip
		
Click to expand...

That's going to send it into hyperspace, both in terms of content and price.  

Here's a tip.  We pass this way but once, start saving!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 7, 2023)

Dando said:



			morning all,

I have heard back from Princes and the rates for a sunday/monday in March 2024 is £185 per person based on sharing a twin room.

This is for 2 rounds of golf, 2 course evening meal and bed and breakfast.

I was thinking of sunday 17 and monday 18 march
		
Click to expand...

And littlestone or RCP on Tuesday with a curry and a romantic night in the purple palace?


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2023)

Oddsocks said:



			And littlestone or RCP on Tuesday with a curry and a romantic night in the purple palace?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve already had a night with you in the purple palace and think that’s why I’m not sleeping


----------



## Bratty (Jan 7, 2023)

Dando said:



			I’ve already had a night with you in the purple palace and think that’s why I’m not sleeping
		
Click to expand...

Did he try and put a pink castle tee somewhere painful? 😆


----------



## Dando (Jan 7, 2023)

Oddsocks said:



			And littlestone or RCP on Tuesday with a curry and a romantic night in the purple palace?
		
Click to expand...

No visitors at littlestone on a Tuesday


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 7, 2023)

Dando said:



			No visitors at littlestone on a Tuesday
		
Click to expand...

Hey not sure why I’m involved anyway.  This is your rodeo 😁


----------



## Dando (Monday at 12:03 PM)

we now have a confirmed price for this and thanks to @Bratty we have the following offer;

Sunday 17th and Monday 18th March 2024
2 rounds of golf
1 night dinner bed and breakfast
£165 per person based on twin rooms
£50 extra if you snore and want a single room

we have mentioned 20 spots and I am sure if we get more then it wont be an issue.

£50 deposit to start with please chaps - if you need my bank info please DM me

1 - Dando


----------



## Oddsocks (Monday at 7:37 PM)

Yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Want me to ask the clan?


----------



## Oddsocks (Monday at 8:53 PM)

Dando said:



			1 - Dando
2 - oddsocks
3 - Oddsocks guest 1
4 - Oddsocks guest 2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bratty (Monday at 9:03 PM)

1 - Dando
2 - oddsocks
3 - Oddsocks guest 1
4 - Oddsocks guest 2
5 - Bratty


----------



## hairball_89 (Tuesday at 10:26 AM)

1 - Dando
2 - oddsocks
3 - Oddsocks guest 1
4 - Oddsocks guest 2
5 - Bratty
*6 - Hairball_89*

@Dando - pm your bank details and I’ll send you the deposit.


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 11:26 AM)

1 - Dando - twin
2 - oddsocks - twin
3 - Oddsocks guest 1 - possible twin 
4 - Oddsocks guest 2 - possible twin
5 - Bratty - single
6 - Hairball_89 room TBA



to confirm attendance

1 - Blue in Munich


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Tuesday at 12:26 PM)

Dando said:



			1 - Dando - twin
2 - oddsocks - twin
3 - Oddsocks guest 1 - possible twin
4 - Oddsocks guest 2 - possible twin
5 - Bratty - single
6 - Hairball_89 room TBA



to confirm attendance

1 - Blue in Munich
		
Click to expand...

Very keen, just need to check A/L for next year but should be fine


----------



## Dando (Tuesday at 12:31 PM)

1 - Dando - twin
2 - oddsocks - twin
3 - Oddsocks guest 1 - possible twin
4 - Oddsocks guest 2 - possible twin
5 - Bratty - single
6 - Hairball_89 room TBA
7 - Another Double - single



to confirm attendance

1 - Blue in Munich


----------



## Grizzly (Tuesday at 12:50 PM)

Better broach this one with the Missus!


----------



## Bratty (Tuesday at 5:06 PM)

1 - Dando - twin
2 - oddsocks - twin
3 - Oddsocks guest 1 - possible twin
4 - Oddsocks guest 2 - possible twin
5 - Bratty - single (unless guest)
6 - Bratty guest (tbc)
7 - Hairball_89 room TBA
8 - Another Double - single



to confirm attendance

1 - Blue in Munich


----------

